# George Hotel - Sep 18



## UrbandonedTeam (Oct 25, 2018)

Luckily we remembered this one when we were visiting through Huddersfield and lucky my friend wore his 'urbex' clothes because his hoodie got absolutely shredded.



George Hotel



In a circa-1850s Victorian building across the street from Huddersfield train station, the George hotel in Huddersfield is a Grade II listed building. The 60 bed hotel was built in 1851 and closed in January 2013. This hotel is a 3 star rated hotel and was designed by William Walker.



Access to this one was rather tricky and as I said, we lost a solid hoodie during this explore, yet, we still think it was worth it. There is a lot to see but it is mainly concentrated in one part of the structure as all of the rooms have been stripped of anything interesting, except the wallpaper in some.



Exterior, many walk past every day with no idea that it lies abandoned. There is little to express this except a few warning signs on the main entrance door.











Inside we were immediately confronted by many empty spaces so we wondered whether the building had been stripped since it was last explored. However, as we moved further towards the front side, we were happy we were wrong.
























Not the exact same room but you get the idea










Kitchens










Ballroom/Dining room










Bar

















Lobby and reception
























Here you can check out my documentary styled video on this site (if you desire!) It covers the hotel's past, present and future through cinematics and narration:







Thanks for reading


----------



## GroppingRhyme (Oct 25, 2018)

Great find! I love the videos and photos. Sad that such a building is abandoned.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Oct 25, 2018)

Nice find that. The bar itself makes it worth a visit. Good Job


----------



## Sabtr (Oct 25, 2018)

A lovely big building. I'm amazed you managed to get in given it was broad daylight and so public.

The lobby / foyer area is Fawlty Towers!! 

I think my favourite place in there has to be the kitchens. I dunno - might be the shape of the room or perhaps how the window illuminates it. Definitely caught my eye that part.

A very interesting location. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 26, 2018)

Still a nice hotel and retains certain features. My favourite room would be the ballroom/dining area.


----------



## krela (Oct 26, 2018)

Grand old place, I wonder what the plans for it are.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 26, 2018)

Yes thats lovely, top marks for that one!


----------



## snotrocket (Oct 26, 2018)

Hi. Being from Huddersfield I can inform you that the plans are probably to leave it to fall apart and then turn it into a kebab shop.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Oct 29, 2018)

Such a lovely building, looks like you had a good explore and came away with some great pics! I partially severed my archilles tendon on a broken window failing to get in here at the beginning of the year, limp has literally only just gone ffs, hope that makes you feel a bit better for loosing your hoodie


----------



## UrbandonedTeam (Oct 29, 2018)

Oh wow yeah it definitely does, I know from football anything on the Achilles absolutely kills. Glad you're alright


----------



## B7TMW (Nov 6, 2018)

Reminds me a lot of the Britannia Adelphi in Liverpool. Those flame glass lights on pedestals are very similar to those used in the Britannias lobby. Great shots.


----------



## merribrody (Nov 10, 2018)

As a Rugby League fan this totally devastates me.


----------

